# Heads Up!!



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2013)

At Hannants, 
Hasegawa 1/32 Junkers Ju 87D 'Stuka'. 
ORIGINALLY £74.99. 
WAS THEN £49.98. 
NOW ONLY £24.99!!! 
TEMPORARILY SAVE 2/3RD!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 11, 2013)

That could be a big build with lots of detail Jan…………………..just right for your hoard…..


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2013)

Go on Jan....do it....


----------



## tigerdriver (Mar 12, 2013)

that sounds a lot of kit for 25 quid 

must resist


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm also tempted……………………but then again I would have to purchase something else to make it up to the minimum PGB30.00


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2013)

A great deal from Hannant's - and priced as it should be, instead of the silly Hasegawa prices!


----------

